# Stainless Steel Tool Rest



## jedgerton (Jan 4, 2007)

Guys,

I got tired of the stock tool rest that came with my Jet mini so I asked my dad if he could make one for me out of stainless steel.  Here is what he came up with and its really great.








Here it is off of the lathe.







My question for everyone on this forum is, do you think there would be any interest if these were available for sale?  I know they are probably available already but the ones that I've seen aren't stainless steel and they also had 1/2" stock for the top of the rest instead of 5/8" as used on this one.

I'm not asking for orders as he may or may not choose to make these for others but I would appreciate your feedback on interest and/or potential price.  Thanks.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 4, 2007)

If price is right I would be intrested


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />If price is right I would be intrested



Ditto.


----------



## chigdon (Jan 4, 2007)

It would be somewhat price dependent for me as well but I would also be interested.


----------



## clewless (Jan 4, 2007)

Ditto,#4...what's the length?


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Jan 4, 2007)

Depending on price, I'd like #3 different sizes.


----------



## jeffj13 (Jan 5, 2007)

dittos as well


----------



## kenwc (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a SS 4 inch rest a machinist friend made me but the crossbar screws on the post.  I'd rather have one that is welded like yours.  I'd be interested in two different lengths if it works out.. Mine is a Jet mini also.


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 5, 2007)

This one is 6" long but the length could be easily changed to whatever is desired.  Regarding the cost, he is looking into what he can get the material for so I'll get an estimate in the next few days.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 5, 2007)

I already have a complete set, but just wanted to endorse the concept.  These things are so much better than the standard TR that comes with the minis.  Much stronger, smoother and easier to keep the tool riding on the rest as it should.


----------



## TBone (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />If price is right I would be intrested



Another ditto


----------



## panini (Jan 5, 2007)

same here...ditto


----------



## Roy99664 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ditto me


----------



## dbriski (Jan 5, 2007)

ditto, 
Can he make a curved one for bowls?


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 5, 2007)

Ditto to the ditto to the dotto ... [] []


----------



## JDPens (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't you mean 1.3X, I mean ditto, times 10 to the first, Dad? [] 
(I couldn't resist [] )


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm just curious....what is the benefit of SS over carbon steel for a tool rest?  I have a carbon steel one and it has no rust or corrosion, and I was wondering if others had a problem with it.


----------



## kenwc (Jan 5, 2007)

Ya know...I like these round bar tool rests but it seems to me that if the cross bar were cut flat along the back side you could get it closer to the material. That's why I also like the Woodcraft modular tool rests because the have the bar on top although thin, but the backside of the rest is flat. You can get very close to the material.  But heck...if your dad can work it...I'll take a 4" and a 6". []


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 5, 2007)

I just bought a set from PSI... to replace my original that I broke on a Zebrawood bowl... I like the stainless though, looks like chrome trim on the old lathe[]
I've discovered I like the round bar better than the cast steel from the original..


----------



## bob393 (Jan 6, 2007)

That is definatly nice and shinny


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 10, 2007)

I would be very interested in one if the price was reasonable.  Uh, Err, I mean <b>DITTO</b>


----------



## keithz (Jan 10, 2007)

I might be interested, depending on price.  How long is the post?  I like the idea of the longer post.

keithz


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 10, 2007)

Can you make them for full size lathes too?


----------



## Dario (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />Can you make them for full size lathes too?



I basically asked him the same on an email (Jan 4) but got no response.


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Dario,

I'm sorry I missed your email, let me know what dimensions would work and I will certainly find out.  I only have experience with the Jet mini so I had only asked for 5/8" material.  If it can be made from round stock thats readily available, it should be doable.


----------



## Dario (Jan 11, 2007)

My lathe takes a 1" diameter post.  If you can make those I will be interested too.  As mentioned on the email, if you are capable to making a "J" shaped tool rest for bowls I need/want one too.

Thanks


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ditto for Dario's post.  I just posted a new post before I posted on this older post.
Post Script:  I think stainless would be good, because you don't have to paint it, but hope that hss would work too.  Whichever is cheaper works for me.  Man this post makes me want some post cereal.[xx(]
(I'm on a low carb diet) Rob


----------

